# How To Snorkel a 2002 500i cat



## catriderjr (May 23, 2010)

hey i have been wanting to snorkel my quad and was wondering iwhat all i had to do to snorkel it. It is a 202 500i manule shif cat

has any one done this and do u have pics of how u did it?


----------



## catriderjr (May 23, 2010)

bump


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think most people cap off the lid and drill a hole in the side of the box to run their snorkel. 1.5" will be find on that little bike.


----------

